# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Volunteer Needed

## kyratshooter

I just bought a new stun gun and I need to test it.

I don't have a dog, the cat just ran under the neighbor's house and will not come out and my grandchildren all live too far away.

The warning label says no one with a heart condition qualifies. 

 :Wheelchair:

----------


## BENESSE

> I just bought a new stun gun and I need to test it.
> 
> I don't have a dog, the cat just ran under the neighbor's house and will not come out and my grandchildren all live too far away.
> 
> *The warning label says no one with a heart condition qualifies.*


How convenient!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Winnie

I suppose putting a voltmeter on it is too sensible and lacks pizzazz? :Laugh:

----------


## kyratshooter

I thought so too.  Counts me out of the self administered test completely.  

Got to find a second party.

The volt meter will not go up to 2.5 million volts, which is what this thing provides for the jolt.

I suppose I may have to accept the crackling sizzle of the spark across the electrodes as being affirmation that it works, or perhaps I can find a crowded public venue where I can zap and escape quickly!

----------


## crashdive123

The crackling sizzle of the spark across the electrodes is usually enough to scare of any coward that would want to do you harm.  For the isolated brave soul.......well.......that's what firearms are for.

----------


## hunter63

Might make me feel better?.....Little wake me up?......
Guess I have to pass as well.......

----------


## finallyME

link a bunch of resistors in series to get a voltage drop that you can measure.  Of course, you can always use people as your resistors.

Last Sunday, all the guys at church were talking about an activity to help us get to know each other better and to just become better friends.  One of the guys is a Sheriff Deputy.  He suggested we do some tazer training by tazing each other.  Other guy remarks "friends that are tazed together stay together".  

I have already done the 115 VAC, so I'm good...no need to experience more.

----------


## BENESSE

Hey, wait a minute...
maybe you could do a barter...you stun someone and they pepper spray you.  :Wink: 
It could be a hit on Yutube.

----------


## hunter63

Oh goodie.....New bad words....I can see it coming....
That really sounds like a "Hold my beer and watch this!

----------


## Rick

We have a number of trolls you can use that thing on. You pick one and Crash and I will dial them up for you.

----------


## madmax

I will forever think of tazers and that big perp on "Cops" that got tazed and started screaming like a girl.  I'ld like that on an endless loop just for fun.

----------


## natertot

2.5 million volts? Dang! In my line of work, I use the x26 taser which has 50K volts and that thing sucks! Last time I got tased they used alligator clips to pin the wires to my clothing. That was worse than getting shot with the thing because the electricity "sparked" through my clothing causing minor burns. That wasn't the bad part. The bad part was I smelled like burnt flesh for a week!

2.5 million volts? No thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

Go for the 53 million volts.  http://www.amazon.com/VIPERTEK-VTS-9.../dp/B00FPE6UN2

----------


## Rick

Seriously, if a cop ever told me he was going to tase me I'd just lay down on the ground and start shaking. There's no need whatsoever for me to be electrocuted. We used to have to climb up through cross arms of open copper clad wire. If you had a wire on each rib and someone rang on it you would have a green mark on both sides and taste copper pennies the rest of the day. I've done enough of that.

----------


## natertot

You'd be surprised, Rick, how many "volunteer" for the 5 second ride.

----------


## Wildthang

Why would you buy a tazer when you have plenty of other device that would take care of a confrontation?

----------


## crashdive123

> Why would you buy a tazer when you have plenty of other device that would take care of a confrontation?


Fishing gear.

----------


## Rick

Dog training the neighbor's dog.

----------


## natertot

Entertainment.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Why would you buy a tazer when you have plenty of other device that would take care of a confrontation?


This ain't for eliminating threats, it's for capturing Bigfoot.  

You sneak up on him, zap him and throw a tater sack over his head and take him back alive.

We have an EMP thread, why not a bigfoot hunt?

I might use it for fishing too.

----------


## Rick

I would never want to be the guy that opens the mailbox holding a cat and I would never want to be the guy dragging bigfoot when he comes to after having been tazed. The don't make enough beer or enough money.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

